# Baby Brine Shrimp Eggs WHERE TO FIND THEM?!



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

How would I know which pet store would sell them? In our town there is a Petco and a PetSmart. But I don't know which we should go to. I've been searching online at their stores, but nothing is coming up. 


Thanks,
Tessa


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I think you may be a little confused. All brineshrimp eggs will hatch into baby brine shrimp. Most of us dont have the desire to grow them into adults. We feed the bbs (baby brine shrimp) to smaller fish and fish fry. They key is buying quality eggs. http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com probably has the best egss you will easily find. Most lfs sell eggs but its a gamble on the hatch rates of them. Persoanlly I don't use eggs that dont have a 90% hatch rate so I order mine online. 1 lb can last a long time if you take care of them.


----------



## Angjo72 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hiya,

I have a huge amount of Brine shrimp eggs, I can send you 8 ounces for 5.00 which includes shipping!

Thanks

Ang


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Brine Shrimp Direct is one source. I get mine from www.kensfish.com. You can get them at www.aquabid.com as well. I agree with Simpte. Don't buy anything less than 90% hatch rate. 
Tony


----------

